# What's That? MORE Juno Pics?! -WARNING- TONS of pics!!



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He loves to bug his mama


























He thought he was an arab a few days ago



























I really don't take enough pictures.. do I? I blame it all on Juno.. He's just too darn photogenic!! I gave up on cropping and editing the last.. 20 or so.. I would have been here all night!



I might have hit my record of pictures per thread...... I wonder if you can be banned from posting anymore pictures?


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, i love the one of him hiding behind his mommy (i presume that's who the horse is?) He's SO cute!!!!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the pics! He's such a cutie. He almost makes me want a baby in my backyard (until I stop and think about all the work!).


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

what a cutie!! i love his colour ^.^


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is stunning. He is gonna be a tank of a horse when he grows up!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I've always loved him. Even when he wasn't born, LOL. I knew he'd be a stunner.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Indigosblue said:


> lol, i love the one of him hiding behind his mommy (i presume that's who the horse is?) He's SO cute!!!!


 Thanks  Yep! The sorrel mare with the big blaze is his mama, Penyy :wink:


writer23 said:


> I love the pics! He's such a cutie. He almost makes me want a baby in my backyard (until I stop and think about all the work!).


 Thank you! Foals and lots of work definitely go hand in hand! :lol:


ilovemymare said:


> what a cutie!! i love his colour ^.^


 I'm so happy he turned out buckskin! 


ilovemyPhillip said:


> I've always loved him. Even when he wasn't born, LOL. I knew he'd be a stunner.


 Thanks  I was expecting nothing but great from his parents, and that's what I got- and more!! If only he was a filly :wink: I couldn't be more proud of his mom, dad, and of course, him!


paintluver said:


> He is stunning. He is gonna be a tank of a horse when he grows up!


 Thank you, that he will be (and already is!) :shock:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Bumping him back up


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww he's so cute! Great pictures


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What an adorable foal! I hope you don't mind, but I did an edit on Photoshop of him. Here it is:









I hope you like it


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you  You did a *great* job, I love it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its a pleasure, i just couldnt resist. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He is pretty cute, huh? :lol:

I really appreciate it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's very cute, looks like such a character 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Character is one thing he doesn't lack :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------

